# BAZOOKA 8" 2 WAY SPEAKERS IN BLACK OR WHITE



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

BAZOOKA 8" 2 WAY SPEAKERS MAC 8002B OR MAC8002W SOLD FOR $149
TMS PRICE $119


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------

